# REMOVING CHEVY CAPRICE HEADREST



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

WELL I JUST TOOK OUT MY SEATS ...I HAVE AN 86 CHEVY CAPRICE AND IM CURIOUS TO KNOW HOW TO TAKE THE HEADREST OUT... IF I CANT GET SUM HELP THAT WOULD BE GREAT :biggrin: ...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

if it's like the caddy's, which i'm sure it is, it's a bit tricky. There's a metal catch that you have to pry up to release the headrest. Now to get to the catch, you'll most likely have to undo the seat cover most of the way to get access to the back of the backrest so you can see the catch and pry it up, releasing the headrest. There's also a tool you can slide DOWN the headrest slot which pops the catch off enough to get the headrest out. I can't remember what the tool's called but it's basically a flexible piece of flat metal about the same width as the headrest slot. Good luck


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 2 2010, 03:48 PM~17077265
> *if it's like the caddy's, which i'm sure it is, it's a bit tricky. There's a metal catch that you have to pry up to release the headrest. Now to get to the catch, you'll most likely have to undo the seat cover most of the way to get access to the back of the backrest so you can see the catch and pry it up, releasing the headrest. There's also a tool you can slide DOWN the headrest slot which pops the catch off enough to get the headrest out. I can't remember what the tool's called but it's basically a flexible piece of flat metal about the same width as the headrest slot. Good luck
> *



thanks alot homie i really appreciate it....so basicly im gone to take have of the interior off to get to the latch correct...so i dont have to cut an bolts or latches off correct


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I just use a hacksaw blade. Slide it down along side the bar for the headrest and play with it until you get the lock to let go of the bar. Then the headrest will come right off.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 3 2010, 04:36 PM~17086097
> *I just use a hacksaw blade.  Slide it down along side the bar for the headrest and play with it until you get the lock to let go of the bar.  Then the headrest will come right off.
> *



but wouldnt that tear up ya seat??...or are you saying after you take ya interior off


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 3 2010, 03:27 PM~17086307
> *but wouldnt that tear up ya seat??...or are you saying after you take ya interior off
> *


Nahhhh, you see where the metal bar is that holds the headrest to the seat? Take just the hacksaw blade and slide it down alongside that bar, push hard on it and it'll allow the "button" holding the headrest in to let it loose.

Here's a pic of some g-body headrests, see the metal hole on the bottom? That's where the plastic button that is in the seat holds it from pulling all the way out. No need to do anything with the seat material


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 3 2010, 05:52 PM~17086430
> *Nahhhh, you see where the metal bar is that holds the headrest to the seat?  Take just the hacksaw blade and slide it down alongside that bar, push hard on it and it'll allow the "button" holding the headrest in to let it loose.
> 
> Here's a pic of some g-body headrests, see the metal hole on the bottom?  That's where the plastic button that is in the seat holds it from pulling all the way out.  No need to do anything with the seat material
> ...



oooooo i get it now..im gone give that a try..but does it have to be a hack saw??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 3 2010, 03:56 PM~17086460
> *oooooo i get it now..im gone give that a try..but does it have to be a hack saw??
> *


Nahh it doesn't have to be, i just happen to have a dull blade hanging in my garage that i use just for headrests. Basically anything about that size will work though, it just needs a little flexibility to it.

Once you get the first one, the other one will probably take you about 10 seconds


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 3 2010, 08:11 PM~17087088
> *Nahh it doesn't have to be, i just happen to have a dull blade hanging in my garage that i use just for headrests.  Basically anything about that size will work though, it just needs a little flexibility to it.
> 
> Once you get the first one, the other one will probably take you about 10 seconds
> *



ok great im gone try that out


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

I GOT MY HEADREST OFF THANKS GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 5 2010, 08:35 PM~17105948
> *I GOT MY HEADREST OFF THANKS GUYS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 2 2010, 09:48 PM~17077265
> *if it's like the caddy's, which i'm sure it is, it's a bit tricky. There's a metal catch that you have to pry up to release the headrest. Now to get to the catch, you'll most likely have to undo the seat cover most of the way to get access to the back of the backrest so you can see the catch and pry it up, releasing the headrest. There's also a tool you can slide DOWN the headrest slot which pops the catch off enough to get the headrest out. I can't remember what the tool's called but it's basically a flexible piece of flat metal about the same width as the headrest slot. Good luck
> *


Yup, my first time trying it was a bitch! I ended up clippn all the hogrings and pulling the whole cover up, and had to peel away foam. Just to see what was going on in there.

cashmoney mention a interestn tip w the blade


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 19 2010, 01:24 PM~17236635
> *Yup, my first time trying it was a bitch! I ended up clippn all the hogrings and pulling the whole cover up, and had to peel away foam. Just to see what was going on in there.
> 
> cashmoney mention a interestn tip w the blade
> *


yea see i didnt have a blade i have this thin plastic piece i used to stick in there an it worked for me :biggrin:


----------

